# طلب:دارة لتعقب اشعة الشمس ....



## م.وسيم (29 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم

بحاجه الى دارة تحكم لتتبع اشعه الشمس من شروق الشمس وحتى غروبها ........


ارجو منكم المساعده فقد تعبت بحثا وتمحيصا عن الموضوع :3: 

شكرا لكم:12:


----------



## م.وسيم (29 مارس 2007)

اضيف ان المطلوب من هذه الداره ان تتحكم بموتور يشغل نظاما ميكانيكيا عليه لوحة سخان شمسي او خلية كهروضوئيه....بحيث نحصل على اكبر كم من اشعة الشمس الساقطه على هذه اللوحه في هذين المجالين....


----------



## م.وسيم (30 مارس 2007)

شو يا شباب وين الردود للمساعده؟؟


----------



## م.وسيم (1 أبريل 2007)

رح نسلم المشروع وما في رد....


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (8 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم, أعتذر على تأخري في الرد, ولدي بعض الزملاء يقومون بتنفيذ مثل هذا المشروع وسوف أقوم بسؤالهم, وسوف أقوم بوضع ما يملكون من معرفة حول هذا الموضوع هنا في هذا الموضوع
وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## م.وسيم (8 أبريل 2007)

م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي الكريم, أعتذر على تأخري في الرد, ولدي بعض الزملاء يقومون بتنفيذ مثل هذا المشروع وسوف أقوم بسؤالهم, وسوف أقوم بوضع ما يملكون من معرفة حول هذا الموضوع هنا في هذا الموضوع
> وتقبل تحياتي​



شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك

وانا انتظر على احر من الجمر 

:78:


----------



## م.وسيم (27 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم


----------

